# Flew at my Face!



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

When I get Stewie from his cage, I use the up command and he steps up, but then he'll quickly fly to my arm and up to my shoulder. Today, I had him sitting on my shoulder for a little while and wanted to put him back on his cage - I said up and I guess he just didn't want to go....He flew at my face! Not just once either...when I put him back on my hand, he flew at me again. Has anyone else had this happen? Also, I made him practice the up command after that - I figured we were going to end this on a good note, and I wanted to make sure I reinforced "up" meant on my finger...not my face!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

My tiel Jessica has done that too! The logic to that is, she will want to climb up to the highest peak of my body which is the top of my head...so she figures the best way to do so is to use my face as a 'ladder'. LOL

This is why I avoid leaning her close to my face to give her a peck on the beak or belly (which I love doing with my birds), or else she WILL claw onto my lip or nose to go further up!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> My tiel Jessica has done that too! The logic to that is, she will want to climb up to the highest peak of my body which is the top of my head...so she figures the best way to do so is to use my face as a 'ladder'. LOL
> 
> This is why I avoid leaning her close to my face to give her a peck on the beak or belly (which I love doing with my birds), or else she WILL claw onto my lip or nose to go further!


After reading that I have to say....he flew to the top of my head yesterday! I didn't even think anything of that and the face thing. And he definitely needs a nail trim....


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure Jessica would have done so too if her wings weren't clipped! 

She loves to be in high places but Packie is afraid of heights, which is funny for a bird!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> I'm sure Jessica would have done so too if her wings weren't clipped!
> 
> She loves to be in high places but Packie is afraid of heights, which is funny for a bird!


LOL - his wings Are clipped.....he can still flap them like crazy trying, though. And that is funny....poor Packie!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

For all their loony antics, you still gotta love 'em!


----------

